
How In-Memory Databases May Remake Your Database - boopsie
http://blog.smartbear.com/software-quality/bid/207572/how-in-memory-databases-may-remake-your-database
======
heusserm
Good information about how in-memory db's are more than just a 'fast'
relational database; thanks!

